# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  دیپلم مجدد

## newpath

سلام .. سقف تعداد واحد مجاز برای گرفتن دیپلم مجدد چند تاست ؟ بعضی دوستان میگن همه واحدارو میشه با هم گرفت .. مثلا شهریور که تا 8 واحد مجازه میشه کسی که قبلا دیپلم داشته بجایه 8 تا  30 تا بگیره ... کسی اطلاع دقیق داره ؟

----------

